# Filter Issues: Eheim Ecco Pro & Tetratec EX1200



## niru (13 Sep 2011)

Hi All

guess I am not the first to face these problems: 

Over the weekend, my existing Eheim Ecco went kaput. The priming handle broke & the motor-head cap is partially stuck at the O-ring, all after a routine cleaning. Perhaps the O-ring wasnt lubed?? Any suggestions on repairing this would be a great help.

Since my CO2 is running on the spray bar from Eheim, I panicked... This was also a good opportunity to upgrade the filter. So Saturday I went to LFS asking for alternatives.. They suggested Tetratec EX1200, which sounded reasonable for the price & flow. So I got this hopin to give my plants a nice CO2 back on Sunday. ..... Wel well, Tetra being Tetra, the filter leaks somewhere near the hose adapter valve.. Its a brand new one, I tried getting vaseline all over the place, this & that.. to no avail. I realised later that 1 of the 2 hose adapter is turning itself easily. Ideally it shouldnt be possible to move/screw it so.. Without any pressure, theres no leak (this I checked on the tap). Now I dont know what to do... The Tetra website hasnt got any contact telephone/customer service contact details.

Does anyone of you know their number for Mainland Europe?' I am in Switzerland.

As a temporary measure, I have the CO2 going to a small submersed pump output...So lots of mist, but still better than not having it! I would really get the tank sorted out soon..


niru


----------



## si-man (13 Sep 2011)

https://www.tetra-service.net/tetra/go/5C1B60BB219BFB922F2E56EF04E7BD21/?lang_id=2

Go through the warranty form. Tetra are really good, sent me out new connectors and an sealing O ring for free when mine broke.

That's the tetra Germany one, they even speak English if you ask them to in the event that they call you back like they did with me.


----------



## freelanderuk (13 Sep 2011)

i would take it back to where you bought it


----------



## niru (13 Sep 2011)

Hi

I tried to fill their warranty form on sunday, but havent received any info/email etc.. Theres no phone number on the website to call these people!

And regarding taking it back to the shop: its my last option as the filter is now full with medium & water & put in place under the aquarium. I would (ideally) hate to undo & redo all the stuff..

BTW, any inputs for repairing the Eheim Ecco 200 (2034)?? Should I apply brute force to open the lid & try fixing the handle?? Sine the priming is done by this handle mechanism, I wouldnt want to really break this stuff as well.

-niru


----------



## Tom (13 Sep 2011)

niru said:
			
		

> Over the weekend, my existing Eheim Ecco went kaput. The priming handle broke & the motor-head cap is partially stuck at the O-ring, all after a routine cleaning. Perhaps the O-ring wasnt lubed?? Any suggestions on repairing this would be a great help.



I managed to snap part of mine by re-fitting the top while the taps were closed. I forced it a little too much and it snapped. Were your taps open at the time?

I wouldn't use brute force, I've found it's not all that strong!


----------



## niru (13 Sep 2011)

Hi All

I called the Swiss Distributor for Tetra filters & he told me that tetra has changed the design and that I should get a replacement from him... so hopefully that problem will go... only after I get the new one & that doesnt leak!

Re the Eheim, I cleaned them as usual. Then opened the taps to start priming by closing the bucket handle. You have to do it a few times & fast for this to happen. It normally functions smoothly at this point. This time though, it didnt prime neatly. So I decided to open the lid a bit, while keeping the taps open, and redo the closing-priming exercise.. Then the lid got partially stuck, and one side of the handle snapped. Dont know if its broken or only displaced, since now I cant move anything without risking a break... 

there goes my money down the drain.... 

niru


----------



## Tom (13 Sep 2011)

niru said:
			
		

> Re the Eheim, I cleaned them as usual. Then opened the taps to start priming by closing the bucket handle. You have to do it a few times & fast for this to happen. It normally functions smoothly at this point. This time though, it didnt prime neatly. So I decided to open the lid a bit, while keeping the taps open, and redo the closing-priming exercise.. Then the lid got partially stuck, and one side of the handle snapped. Dont know if its broken or only displaced, since now I cant move anything without risking a break...



Mine only has to move once. I attach everything with the handle down (open), open the taps and move the handle back into place. That is enough to start it filling.


----------



## fleeing (30 Sep 2011)

Don't bother trying to get any kind of answer from tetra at their website. I really don't know why they even have a warranty form to fill out there. I've been waiting almost one month for any kind of reply from them. 

If you are not in the UK it looks like the only way to go is through the shop that sold you the malfunctioning filter. Tetra head-office in Germany clearly don't care about anything other than selling. If you are in the UK then consider yourself blessed with some of the best customer support available. 

For the rest of us, we have to be grateful for european (and national) consumer protection laws.


----------



## ghostsword (30 Sep 2011)

*Filter Issues: Eheim Ecco Pro & Tetratec EX1200*

Taking stuff to a shop is always the best option, that is why I very rarely buy stuff online. Ok, online is cheaper, but when things go wrong what do you do with it? Post it back? What if they do not even reply?

But buy it on a shop and then take it there when things go wrong.  and if it is local even better.  




.


----------

